# UK General Election. Vote now



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

So... Which way would you vote?

Can some mod add a poll (not pole, there's enough of them there anyway), with Tory, Labour, LibDems, SNP and UKIP as options, can't do it from my mobile, anonymous of course.

For my 2p I'd vote UKIP if the candidate had any chance of winning, failing that Tory.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I vote for anyone who is not Conservative OR Labour. Or Socialist or whatever the prejudiced parties are. If I had a vote that is


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

An immigrant UKIP supporter? They don't like you, you know


----------



## SirReg (Sep 8, 2014)

If Red Ed wins, my dirhams will be worth heaps more when I convert them to a collapsing pound.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

SirReg said:


> If Red Ed wins, my dirhams will be worth heaps more when I convert them to a collapsing pound.


Its a difficult one isn't it ?

Personally, I'd like to have a country to go back to in a few years.


----------



## SirReg (Sep 8, 2014)

twowheelsgood said:


> Its a difficult one isn't it ?
> 
> Personally, I'd like to have a country to go back to in a few years.


Depends when you're going back


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Right now a Labour government would suit me - as I would be able to get a better exchange rate on the money we send home each month.
However, I really don't trust Wallace & Grommett to run the country properly - so that there is something stable to return home to in the future.
Average voters are so thick - they believe anything that the slick politicians tell them and they so quickly forget the bad times that were brought on by the boom/bust antics of Blair & Brown.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

No denying that times have been hard for many people in the last five years, but there was a remarkably difficult economic period that had to be handled on top of escalating debt and the Coalition did it well enough. Unemployment is now dropping, wages are now starting to rise. It's not perfect but it could have been far worse, so I have no desire to change horses in midstream.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

TallyHo said:


> remarkably difficult economic period that had to be handled on top of escalating debt


Thankfully enough in the pot for trident and without the need to call on corporations to pay their way too.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Right now a Labour government would suit me - as I would be able to get a better exchange rate on the money we send home each month.
> However, I really don't trust Wallace & Grommett to run the country properly - so that there is something stable to return home to in the future.
> Average voters are so thick - they believe anything that the slick politicians tell them and they so quickly forget the bad times that were brought on by the boom/bust antics of Blair & Brown.
> ...


I'd be fine with Gromit leading the country, he knows where it's at.


----------



## Dibblington (Apr 20, 2015)

I'd vote for keeping political opinions to yourself on the internet.

Got my postal vote in a week ago when I was back in the UK, no changing my mind now.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

The job of a good government is to balance the needs of the country as a whole, not pander to special interest groups or privilege one group over another. A good government has to consider the economic well being, long term security interests, infrastructure, education, and a whole host of social requirements for all its people, not just one or two groups. It's a difficult tightrope walking act and of couse people will disagree on the degree of certain priorities for certain groups versus other priorities for other groups, but in a democracy this is means a compromise from everyone. 

As it is, the Tories in the current coalition have done an excellent job balancing the demands on the national interests. You can see how successful they have been given how unhappy people on both the far left and far right are with the Tories! That tells me they're doing something right, plotting a steady, pragmatic course through the recession and putting the country on a solid footing for the future. 





Mr Rossi said:


> Thankfully enough in the pot for trident and without the need to call on corporations to pay their way too.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

TallyHo said:


> As it is, the Tories in the current coalition have done an excellent job balancing the demands on the national interests. You can see how successful they have been given how unhappy people on both the far left and far right are with the Tories! That tells me they're doing something right, plotting a steady, pragmatic course through the recession and putting the country on a solid footing for the future.


I hate to agree with the Tories, but yes I actually do agree ...


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

TallyHo said:


> The job of a good government is to balance the needs of the country as a whole <snip>


I'm not sure why you quoted me there with that vague rhetoric, a politicians answer if ever there was one 

Regardless, it's looking like a lot of the country is disagreeing with you and if Cameron does this "it's my ball, so my it's rules" stunt that's being muted, then the UK will descend well into new depths of farce.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

The idea of the Labour/SNP coalition that is rustling the jimmies of every Englishman would be delicious, after all, we're better off together aren't we?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Mr Rossi said:


> Thankfully enough in the pot for trident and without the need to call on corporations to pay their way too.


Assuning this was sarcasm, its worth noting that Trident in effect employs tens of thousands of high technology engineers which create multiple peacetime spinoffs - which knitting doesn't.

The problem with the Corporations argument is the minute you start tinkering with the 'free movement of goods and services' in Europe, you end up with horrendous unplanned consequences - like major UK employers suddenly having to pay a lot of their taxes in other European countries.

Everyone wants everyone else to pay their taxes in the UK but blithely ignores the consequences of the very same laws being applied against successful UK domiciled companies who currently pay massive tax bills here.


----------



## SirReg (Sep 8, 2014)

TallyHo said:


> The job of a good government is to balance the needs of the country as a whole, not pander to special interest groups or privilege one group over another.


But the whole point of being a successful political party is to win power by appealing to the worst instincts of your supporter base. He who robs Peter to pay Paul can always rely on the backing of Paul.

It's not in my nature to be selfish but I have to say that the idea of a Wallace/Wee Jimmy Krankie coalition gets more attractive by the minute. Not only would the pound take a hammering but also the currently over-valued stock market would collapse.

The dream scenario for my timeline is three years of chaos and crisis followed by someone sensible, like Boris Johnson, coming to the rescue when I get home.

Keep the red flag flying (just for three years). :spit:


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

SirReg said:


> someone sensible, like Boris Johnson


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

SirReg said:


> But the whole point of being a successful political party is to win power by appealing to the worst instincts of your supporter base.


Not any more - we have polarised extremes of support bases but those who get the vote of the middle will win.

Blair ditched the Clauses and moved to the cenyre and won.

Cameron, despite being disliked, won because the middle was sick of Brown and the mess.

It remains to be seen who will win today, but Labour appealing to Unite members wont win any more than the Tories appealing to millionaires.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

I'd vote Tory if I could

SNP / Labour is scary and as an English man the worst possible news.


----------



## SirReg (Sep 8, 2014)

twowheelsgood said:


> Not any more - we have polarised extremes of support bases but those who get the vote of the middle will win.
> 
> Blair ditched the Clauses and moved to the cenyre and won.
> 
> ...



Cameron didn't win, and that's the point. And he won't win again. Labour cannot appeal beyond those who need benefits or who work in the bloated public sector (apart from the lifestyle left who think voting Labour makes them cool).

Blair moved to the Right, not the centre. That's why my leftie friends call them the Red Tories.

Believe me, I once worked inside an election campaign in the UK, and 95% of our effort was "getting out our vote".

Having said all that, the expenses and paedophile scandals plus the economic crises have left more people than ever disillusioned with the entire political class. We need something better.


----------



## SirReg (Sep 8, 2014)

iggles said:


> I'd vote Tory if I could
> 
> SNP / Labour is scary and as an English man the worst possible news.



But for an Englishman earning foreign currency SNP/Labour is a godsend (for a few years).


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

SirReg said:


> But for an Englishman earning foreign currency SNP/Labour is a godsend (for a few years).


I don't think like that

I want a country to go back to (if I ever do) and the last thing we want is the UK to go backwards

I remember when the recession hit, being petrified of when directors came to site, or constantly seeing people being made redundant, friends and family. Asking myself how am i going to pay bills. When i got made redundant, i spent a whole month, ringing every recruiter in the country, everyday. I had a list of 50 of them on an A4 piece of paper, constantly ringing them. I even considered a job in the Falkland islands because my cash flow was turning negative. 

I'd never want to relive that again, nor want to see the UK to go through it again. The recession drastically changed the course of my life (for the worst) and I'll never forgive labour for that. 

I actually wish i went into politics, I am very straight, i don't lie, i don't break my promises - I'd be good for this country but I'd annoy the left a lot :violin:


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

So we have an immigrant voting UKIP, someone suffering under poor worker's rights voting Conservative and Boris Johnson called in to sort out a weak pound in 3 years time.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

iggles said:


> The recession drastically changed the course of my life (for the worst) and I'll never forgive labour for that.


The worldwide recession put ordinary people in prison here, while others were making mad dashes to the airport in the middle of the night. While Labour's deregulation of the banks were at contributory, it would've happened on anyone's shift.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Personally I'll never vote Labour because of the lies of Blair and the great gold sell off by Brown, if you recall in 1999/2000 he sold nearly 400 tonnes of the stuff at not only the bottom of the market but at a below market rate which in effect cost the UK taxpayer (as I was then) some £7 billion.

Unfortunately some people have very short memories.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Can't fault you on Blair's lies, especially if you're referring to Iraq/WMD. The gold sell off was a bad day at the office all governments have, now reduced to Punch and Judy politics.

I'd vote SNP / Green depending on what side of the border I was on.


----------



## SirReg (Sep 8, 2014)

iggles said:


> I actually wish i went into politics, I am very straight, i don't lie, i don't break my promises - I'd be good for this country but I'd annoy the left a lot :violin:


You would never get very far with those virtues. I stood for election aged 21 and the best thing that happened was I lost.

I'd vote Monster Raving Looney Party if I thought they had a chance of winning an outright majority. :second:


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Lovin' this - https://www.facebook.com/LovehelloU/videos/1086811204717670/


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Our dreams of a weaker pound look a bit shattered right now!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

Steve I am about to send 140£k to dubai you think it's worth waiting a couple of days? Rate might jump after result?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
If Conservatives get back in - then pound will likely strengthen against the US Dollar- which is pegged to the UAE dirham.
Good for people sending money from UK to UAE but bad for people working here and sending money home.
As always, currency transaction timing is a bit of a gamble.
Just make sure you are using a reliable company who is giving best rate and lowest charges.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Looks like Polly Toynbee and Owen Jones are going to be squealing more than usual for the next 5 years. There's always a downside to winning. Someone find me a Guardian subscriber .........


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

Need to send the money quite soon just wondering if it's worth waiting until Monday or doing today even if rate goes up .1 it's still a good amount at that amount of money


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

I am LIVID that UKIP have a seat. Not only that, but they've almost twice as many votes as SNP. The fact that almost 3 milion people have voted for them makes my blood boil. What is wrong with people?! :frusty:


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Well...well....well.

I remember following the 1997 election the cover of one of the major magazines, possibly the Economist, was titled 'Death of Tory Britain'. Perhaps this is the death of Labour Britain? Oh, of course the it was short term sensationalism just as any proclamation of the death of Labour now is sensationalism. 

Still, despite all the neck to neck polls over the last months the Tories have blown Labour out of the water. Based on the exit polls there will be more Conservative MPs than Labour and SNP combined, and even Labour + SNP + Green + what's left of the Liberal Democrats. I wonder what happened with the polls? How did they so badly underestimate Tory support? Funnily enough, a few weeks back after Sturgeon stormed through that debate the betting polls opened up a lead for a Labour-SNP coalition of some type and caused a furor among political commenters, but I noted that while it peaked at around 35%, the combination of the bets for continuing Tory leadership whether it was a Conservative majority, a Conservative-Lib Dem coalition or a Conservative minority, greatly exceeded that Labour-SNP betting share, something no commenter seemed to point out. 

Anyway, I am quietly pleased. Not because I am laughing at Labour (I am not, as much as I may disagree with Labour, particularly the far left, I respect their beliefs and their concerns for working people), but I am pleased that we'll see the continuation of a pragmatic, steady economic recovery under a pragmatic, steady government, and paying down the national debt. I know it's not what every one wants, but it's what the nation voted for and that'll be the course for the next five years. I suspect the two main reasons for the Tory support is that more people trusted Cameron over the economy, and many people are quietly worried about the SNP and don't trust Labour to deal with the SNP.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Tis called democracy.

And it's an odd thing. If it's true the UKIP received twice as many votes as the SNP it's illustrative of the peculiar failings of democracy that the UKIP ended up with only one seat while SNP ended up with over 50. But what is the alternative? Proportional representation would have given UKIP many more seats and the SNP fewer seats. As Winston Churchill said, democracy is the worst form of government, except for all the other forms of government.



IzzyBella said:


> I am LIVID that UKIP have a seat. Not only that, but they've almost twice as many votes as SNP. The fact that almost 3 milion people have voted for them makes my blood boil. What is wrong with people?! :frusty:


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

TallyHo said:


> Tis called democracy.
> 
> And it's an odd thing. If it's true the UKIP received twice as many votes as the SNP it's illustrative of the peculiar failings of democracy that the UKIP ended up with only one seat while SNP ended up with over 50. But what is the alternative? Proportional representation would have given UKIP many more seats and the SNP fewer seats. As Winston Churchill said, democracy is the worst form of government, except for all the other forms of government.


Hi,
UKIP have been a bit of an irritant in this election.
One example is Chester - traditionally a very Tory area.
Labour have just won this seat with a majority of just 93 votes.
UKIP got 4148 votes - so obviously took votes from the other parties.
Without UKIP - then I suspect that Conservatives would have held this seat.
I am sure this has been repeated all around the country.
UKIP have certainly made a lot of noise, gained a huge number of votes (12.4%) - but only currently have 1 seat for all that effort!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

True.

UKIP did cost the Tories a number of seats they otherwise would have won.

But as it is, BBC is now predicting an outright Tory majority, in contrast to last night's exit polls which predicted 316 seats for the Tories. 

Quote from the website: 'the BBC forecast, with well over half of the results now in, is Conservative 329, Labour 233, the Lib Dems eight, the SNP 56, Plaid Cymru three, UKIP two, the Greens one and others 19'.

Just last week very few people would have gambled on a Tory majority. Damn. I was considering a £50 flutter on a Tory majority just for the fun of it even if I didn't believe it would happen. Too pragmatic!





Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> UKIP have been a bit of an irritant in this election.
> One example is Chester - traditionally a very Tory area.
> Labour have just won this seat with a majority of just 93 votes.
> ...


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

More political ironies in this election.

A year ago would have you ever thought that Labour and the Conservatives would be equally matched in Scotland?

Well, they now are. One seat each!


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
UKIP have just cost Ed Balls his seat!!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> UKIP have just cost Ed Balls his seat!!
> Cheers
> Steve


Great isn't it....


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm very happy George Galloway was solidly thrashed. The worst man in British politics.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Who would have thought, even 24 hours ago, that Cameron would probably see off 3 other party leaders! 
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Cyberia (Apr 10, 2015)

Balls gone is good news. Galloway gone is fantastic news. He was an absolutely horrible man.

In the past Labour has always done well in Scotland so since the SNP was expected to take almost all of their seats, it was almost a certainty that they would lose, despite the unfounded claims of them being neck and neck with the Conservatives.

UKIP was never going to win big with Cameron promising a vote on the EU next year, so wrecking their main policy.

Hopefully we will now have five more years of continued stability with the £ already this morning rising from €1.35 to €1.38 on news of a Conservative victory.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

I noticed a week ago that the bookies had 2/9 that the Tories would win the election. They're rarely that wrong.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Who would have thought, even 24 hours ago, that Cameron would probably see off 3 other party leaders!
> Cheers
> Steve


2 down 1 to go, Farage first, then Clegg.

I'd guess it's never happened before.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Balls. 

Makes it all worthwhile.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

The Rascal said:


> 2 down 1 to go, Farage first, then Clegg.
> 
> I'd guess it's never happened before.


Hi,
"Leader" of the respec party - the odious Galloway also lost his seat - so 4 leaders to go today.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Cyberia (Apr 10, 2015)

Where I think Farage let himself down is that most times you saw him, he had a pint of beer in his hands and drank from it. He is probably only a moderate drinker but this did make him look a heavy drinker, something we do not want in a politician.


----------



## Cyberia (Apr 10, 2015)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> "Leader" of the respec party - the odious Galloway also lost his seat - so 4 leaders to go today.
> Cheers
> Steve


I would hope that the replacements will be better than Milliband, Clegg and Farage but that remains to be seen. I hope the Unions don't have a big input into a new Labour leader.


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

Cyberia said:


> Where I think Farage let himself down is that most times you saw him, he had a pint of beer in his hands and drank from it. He is probably only a moderate drinker but this did make him look a heavy drinker, something we do not want in a politician.


Yeah, _that_ was the reason why...


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I reckon the voting might have been different if everyone had seen this before the elections https://www.facebook.com/mashable.video/videos/10155560200860437/


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Have a read of the Guardian Comments pages - there writ large are all the reasons you ever need to explain why Labour lost.

The blind unquestioning arrogance of the readership, blaming everyone and everything except themselves - belief that the electorate are ignorant, misguided, stupid, racist and the hatred goes on to anyone that didnt agree with them. the demand to move to the extreme left to bring in more voters  It would be funny if it wasn't so serious as unless they get rid of the fruitloops there will never be a credible alternative party

Pretty much a normal day then


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

I do read all the main papers and you're right.

You rarely, if ever, find the conservative press attacking Labour voters the way you find the Guardian et al criticising people voting Tory. The Telegraph doesn't go around screaming that the voters were ignorant, racist, blind, self entitled/selfish/greedy/moronic. Or my all time favourite, that no one was willing to tell the voters what the '"real" facts are and if voters knew what the real facts were there would be a near 100% Labour majority so there's a conspiracy among the powers that be to hide those "real" facts from the public. 

No wonder why there's truth to the theory behind the silent Tory vote. People afraid to publicly disagree with the prevalent mindset, particularly in the urban areas, in fears of being openly criticised and called all names under the sun. Having lived in both deep blue Tory home counties and scarlet red Labour north London I can personally confirm this, in the Tory shires people rarely if ever called you thick or scum or attacked your property if you openly admitted to voting Labour or walked away from friendships, whereas in North London you did have to be careful in openly disagreeing with the metropolitan left mindset. 

The difference is extreme enough to be astonishing. 



twowheelsgood said:


> Have a read of the Guardian Comments pages - there writ large are all the reasons you ever need to explain why Labour lost.
> 
> The blind unquestioning arrogance of the readership, blaming everyone and everything except themselves - belief that the electorate are ignorant, misguided, stupid, racist and the hatred goes on to anyone that didnt agree with them. the demand to move to the extreme left to bring in more voters  It would be funny if it wasn't so serious as unless they get rid of the fruitloops there will never be a credible alternative party
> 
> Pretty much a normal day then


----------



## Cyberia (Apr 10, 2015)

twowheelsgood said:


> Have a read of the Guardian Comments pages - there writ large are all the reasons you ever need to explain why Labour lost.
> 
> The blind unquestioning arrogance of the readership, blaming everyone and everything except themselves - belief that the electorate are ignorant, misguided, stupid, racist and the hatred goes on to anyone that didnt agree with them. the demand to move to the extreme left to bring in more voters  It would be funny if it wasn't so serious as unless they get rid of the fruitloops there will never be a credible alternative party
> 
> Pretty much a normal day then


Right. Blair managed to drag the party towards the centre and make it electable but the crazies who yearn for the good old days of Union rule are still there.


----------



## Cyberia (Apr 10, 2015)

TallyHo. I agree. Labour voters take politics far too seriously. Most of the Labour voters I have known and have worked with could get very upset over politics at just the mention of the word.
Some look close to violence for no real reason, including one we nick-named "white knuckles".

Every one of them hated Mrs Thatcher as though she was still Prime Minster and had publicly eaten babies. Many still supported Scargill and other Union wreckers who tried to destroy democracy. 

They have all forgotten the bad things that happened under Labour, waving their hands and making general and often unfounded criticisms of the Conservatives past and present.

It should not be forgotten that all the political correctness that so many hate, that all the kowtowing to Europe that so many hate, that policies which put the interests of minority groups over the majority that so many dislike, that being soft on crime, allowing unlimited immigration, the hatred of British history, and so on are all at the heart of the Labour Party and if they had won the election, they would be even now planning an assault on everything British.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Hopefully call me Dave will immediately give greater devolution to Scotland and include them being fiscally responsible, ie don't give them any subsidies from the rest of the country and allow them to raise taxes and spending as they see fit. Then watch the SNP run up huge debts and beg London for a bail out. London should refuse. You wanted the SNP Scotland, enjoy.


----------



## Cyberia (Apr 10, 2015)

The Rascal said:


> Hopefully call me Dave will immediately give greater devolution to Scotland and include them being fiscally responsible, ie don't give them any subsidies from the rest of the country and allow them to raise taxes and spending as they see fit. Then watch the SNP run up huge debts and beg London for a bail out. London should refuse. You wanted the SNP Scotland, enjoy.


I think many Conservatives, and now possibly Labour voters too would like to see this happen.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Cyberia said:


> I think many Conservatives, and now possibly Labour voters too would like to see this happen.


Personally I'm not convinced.

There's nothing, exactly nothing that the SNP can do or say that gives them any leverage. cameron can cut a deal if he wants, but only if he wants, and he can do it on any terms he wants as he has a majority.

He can tell Sturgeon to take a given offer or leave it as she and her party have no power at all - I hadn't realised that Sturgeon isn't a UK MP so in theory he doesnt have to even meet her as she has no right of access to him


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

The Rascal said:


> Hopefully call me Dave will immediately give greater devolution to Scotland and include them being fiscally responsible, ie don't give them any subsidies from the rest of the country and allow them to raise taxes and spending as they see fit. Then watch the SNP run up huge debts and beg London for a bail out. London should refuse. You wanted the SNP Scotland, enjoy.


You want to see the Scottish people who voted against independence suffer just because they voted for a party who would give them a better voice within the UK government structure?

Seems a bit odd/petty to me...


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Gavtek said:


> .....just because they voted for a party who would give them a better voice within the UK government structure?


They didnt do that though. Their voices are now silenced in parliament as they have no way to get any policies through.

Its up to others what they get and there is nothing they ca do about it but complain.


----------



## jonathanharland (Oct 23, 2014)

This election result could lead to the break up of the union. Cameron leading the Tories with a very small majority has to pander to the extreme right wing of the party. Labour party with no effective leader spends the next 2 years looking inwards. In 2 years time, referendum to get out of Europe gets the agreement of the masses, because no effective opposition to it. SNP (pro Europe) then push for another referendum on the Union and this leads to the break up of the UK. Discuss.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
I certainly think that people who don't want to work are going to get a wake up call over the next few months.
I hear that Cameron is going to quickly push through the benefit reforms that the Lib Dems were resisting during the coalition.
It will be interesting to see how SNP react to these reforms - as they will obviously affect people in Scotland, like the rest of the UK.
Conservatives will push through a lot of changes during this honeymoon period.
I don't think the SNP will actually be the force that they believe they are.
It will certainly be interesting times over the next few months.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> It will certainly be interesting times over the next few months.


Bet you never thought you'd be saying that about UK politics did you.


----------



## Cyberia (Apr 10, 2015)

jonathanharland said:


> This election result could lead to the break up of the union.



If English people had had a vote in the Scottish Referendum, I think that could have happened. 

When I was a kid at school LONG ago, we were told in one morning assembly how English money was used to build infrastructure in Scotland because there were relatively too few people to pay for that level themselves (as in many isolated communities). Isn't England still paying for Scotland in numerous ways?


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

TallyHo said:


> You rarely, if ever, find the conservative press attacking Labour voters the way you find the Guardian et al criticising people voting Tory.


Are you on glue?

Telegraph columnists along with The Mail, Express and Sun are rancid publications of hate, deceit and fear that exist largely to do the Tories shilling for them.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Cyberia said:


> Every one of them hated Mrs Thatcher as though she was still Prime Minster and had publicly eaten babies.


Covered up a pedophile network, which if even half the reports now coming out are true, put her amongst the most hideous despots of history.


----------



## Cyberia (Apr 10, 2015)

Mr Rossi said:


> Are you on glue?
> 
> Telegraph columnists along with The Mail, Express and Sun are rancid publications of hate, deceit and fear that exist largely to do the Tories shilling for them.


If that was remotely true, they would have been banned long ago. 

Remind me, what newspaper did swindler Robert Maxwell own?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Cyberia said:


> When I was a kid at school LONG ago, we were told in one morning assembly how English money was used to build infrastructure in Scotland because there were relatively too few people to pay for that level themselves (as in many isolated communities). Isn't England still paying for Scotland in numerous ways?


For some reason, I read that in the voice of Ralf Wiggum.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Stop now, you're making the other one look rational and intelligent and that's no mean feat.


----------



## Cyberia (Apr 10, 2015)

Mr Rossi said:


> Stop now, you're making the other one look rational and intelligent and that's no mean feat.


It is definitely a MEAN feat.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Mr Rossi said:


> Are you on glue?
> 
> Telegraph columnists along with The Mail, Express and Sun are rancid publications of hate, deceit and fear that exist largely to do the Tories shilling for them.


The Mail, Sun and especially the Express (hateful little rag) I grant you. Don't really see it from The Telegraph though, even if they are openly Tory.
.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

I read the Telegraph every single day. 

Where is this "hate, deceit and fear" you talk of? 

I also read the Guardian every single day.

I find far more "hate, deceit and fear" in the Guardian.

As for the other papers you mentioned, I don't read them so can't comment, but there's the left wing tabloids to presumably balance anything said by the right wing tabloids. Does anyone pretend otherwise?



Mr Rossi said:


> Are you on glue?
> 
> Telegraph columnists along with The Mail, Express and Sun are rancid publications of hate, deceit and fear that exist largely to do the Tories shilling for them.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Cough, cough, cough.

Rotherham.....

Cough, cough, cough.

BBC/Jimmy Savile.....

Cough, cough, cough.



Mr Rossi said:


> Covered up a pedophile network, which if even half the reports now coming out are true, put her amongst the most hideous despots of history.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

TallyHo said:


> Where is this "hate, deceit and fear" you talk of?


Columnists and especially their online comments sections. I would take time out to point examples if it wasn't for.......

....... whatabout-ist counter scoring regarding pedophilia. Really? You can sink that low? Disappointing.



TallyHo said:


> Does anyone pretend otherwise?


Errrr, wasn't your original point right leaning papers are all a-ok


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

TallyHo said:


> I read the Telegraph every single day.
> 
> Where is this "hate, deceit and fear" you talk of?
> 
> ...


The difference between the Mail/Telegraph/Express is they tend to attack policies and show up examples of where the policies are failing.

The Guardian is basically full of personal attacks against individuals which wouldn't be acceptable language in the playground, let alone in a pub.

Recent election results have produced a storm of personal attacks in the Guardian with descriptions ranging from dumb, through to evil, vile, killers, haters, murderers being used to describe people who have a different view.

The Guardian really I no longer balanced - it is the Daily Mail of the left, with a dose of the Morning Star added in to moderate it


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Mr Rossi said:


> Columnists and especially their online comments sections. I would take time out to point examples if it wasn't for.......


Tbf I'll give you that. Some of their columnists do veer off quite wide, but then all newspapers do that, and their online comments section - like the online comments on all newspapers - is full of wing nuts. 

Their main editorial line however doesn't really contain it though. Their reporting the last few years hasn't been as robust as before, as they're in a race to the bottom with all the broadsheets - and they were the last hold out.


----------

